# Not bad for 48 hours work....



## Jmk88 (Jun 7, 2020)

This mornings work....

How to turn 100£ into 1000£

Life is good. Silver this afternoon.


----------



## jarlowski1 (Jun 7, 2020)

You really need to wear gloves. I'm not trying to put you down here. Your gold looks great. But your skin shows signs of A.) You didn't wear gloves B.) You took them off when you shouldn't have. Your skin is peeling and you have some stains on your skin. Even when you mix smb you need to wear the gloves (the dark stain). We want you around to enjoy your gold for as long as possible.


----------



## Jmk88 (Jun 7, 2020)

I was tending to my rose bushes sir... and fertilising my soils. I like to have bare hands when working with soil...

I also dropped about half a gram of dirty gold in some leaves which I tried to find. I didn’t find.

Thank you for the compliments sir.

I promise you I wear nitrile gloves when using acids. And powdered gloves below that. I also keep a bowl of sodium carbonate and water close to my work point which I wash with between any activity at all.

Although my wife does go mad about finger prints from those on the odd occasion. Women eh?


----------

